# Hi everyone! Introducing myself!



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

My name is Allison and I am new to betta fish. They're so awesome! I have two... one at work and one at home. I just adore their personalities! 

This is my new fishie Godric The Grape





He's a purple and white doubletail. I've only had him for a week and it was touch and go for the first few days. He won't eat anything except live worms or frozen brine shrimp. Somehow I need to move him onto pellets. He's definitely perked up since I found some food he will eat and he's getting used to his new home. He's not puffing up much though  I bought him from a guy down the street who buys from this breeder in Thailand.

This is my office fishie Freddie Mercury



My coworkers got him from Wal mart for my bday which kind of began my betta addiction. Freddie has adjusted well to office life and is very much a people fish. He has tons of personality. He eats food off my finger and dances for me when I come back to my desk. I adore him ^_^ He cheers me up! I actually look forward to going to work to see his happy dance in the morning.

I look forward to being a part of the forum and learning more about our pretty, funny little friends!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your fish are beautiful. I especially like Godric the Grape (awesome name too :tongue: ) Be careful with the live worms though. They could make him sick. That's what I've heard, at least.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

now THAT double tail i LOVE!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! thats a beautiful Double Tail.... i love purple bettas and i love double tails so now to see a combo of the 2!! 0.0 *Drool*


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow thanks guys! I'm sure Godric would love all of the praise he has gotten here LOL I stopped feeding him live worms since he has accepted the frozen shrimp. I've heard the stories of bacteria from the live worms... plus I find them absolutely revolting. I don't mind the frozen shrimp so much.

I'm real lucky to live right down the street from this guy who gets shipments of like 700 Betta every month from Thailand. He even has the bigger ones, but he charges alot for them. Godric was $20  But he was just so perky and aggressive when I held him up to the other fish I had to have him. He even wanted to take on the big Plakats the guy was selling LOL

Is purple a rare color in Bettas? I hardly ever see that color except as an accent. Godric isn't totally purple but he's mostly purple.

I wanna see your DTs Fire!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know, sometimes you see a betta and go.... "Oh.... I HAVE to have him!" :lol:

Purple certainly isn't a common color in a betta, you're pretty lucky!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Freddie looks just like Aqua! Welcome!People are nice and no cussing!
Purple is rare! Aurora is rarer than gold! He turns colors depending time and mood. Not kidding! 
Morning=Purple Noon=Blue Night=Pink Cool, right?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

here are my double tails... the first one is Jazz and the second is Storm... i was lucky enough to run into a petco outta town that acutually sold double tails.... i had been wanting one for a while but could never find one...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Fire your babies are beautiful! I can't believe you found such gorgeous bettas at petco! You are super lucky!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks! i acually found them at Glenwood Springs, CO.... my local petco rarely ships in double tails! your double tail is very stunning i would like to see more pics of him flaring so i can really see the purple!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my!!!!! Your double tail is absolutely stunning! What a gorgeous purple!! I have a little Blue and white marble boy DBT. And a DBT girl. Hope to get a few more soon.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! so many people have double tails... we should make a club or somthing!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

How cute! and your doubletail is so pretty  
His tail is like a little heart XD
I think fish have a lot more personality than what people give them credit for : P


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i have to agree double tails are nice looking fish although i've never gotten the chance to own one =)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't tell what Aurora is. I think he is a VT.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like a veil tail but the pics kinda blurry.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My camera is bad.... The album shows better ones.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it's ok no worries.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

:yourock:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love your bettas!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

looove storm!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Godric the Grape is really pretty


----------



## mmstrat22 (Nov 2, 2009)

I like both of you fishies they both look pretty cool


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome to the forum. i love your bettas


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow, that purple DBT is really amazing! He has similar coloring to my VT. Welcome to the forum!


----------

